# Sponge Bob Square Pants



## Average Joey (Dec 2, 2004)

Any more fans here?


----------



## ANT (Dec 3, 2004)

I've seen almost all the episodes ........................................... At least 5 times each. I used to hate Sponge Bob. Then I saw a couple episodes, and it grew on me. My youngest 2 sons get the biggest thrill out of the show. I usually watch it with them while we eat lunch in the afternoon.


----------



## Average Joey (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ANT_
> I usually watch it with them while we eat lunch in the afternoon.



Do you eat Crabby Patties for lunch?


----------



## JWJ (Dec 3, 2004)

Yes I am a fan of that wacky sponge. My daughters were watching it back in 1999 and from that day forward I was hooked. I have not seen the movie yet but heard it was good. 

Jim


PS I am not responsible for the recent Burger King rip offs


----------



## Average Joey (Dec 3, 2004)

I saw the movie.Yes,it is good.My only problem was it didn`t show enough of Squidward and Mr. Krabs.Plently of Patrick and Plankton though.


----------



## Average Joey (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JWJ_
> 
> 
> 
> PS I am not responsible for the recent Burger King rip offs



Did you hear in one of the recent thefts that somebody left a ransom note demanding crabby patties or they will not see Sponge Bob again. 

That is true by the way.They reported on the news yesterday.

[Edited on 12-3-2004 by Average Joey]


----------



## Joseph Ringling (Dec 3, 2004)

The movie was funny but not as funny as the t.v series.


----------



## Average Joey (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by skinsfanjoe_
> The movie was funny but not as funny as the t.v series.



I thought the first half was great.The second didn`t seem as funny.Still good though.


----------



## ANT (Dec 3, 2004)

I was kind of let down by the movie. I expected it to be much funnier. But, on the up-side ... my 3 & 5 year old loved it. 

Don't get me wrong, when it comes out on DVD .... I'll buy it.


----------

